# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Решения задач Специалист-консультант БГУ (сборник 2020)

## alek_bolduin

1С Специалист-консультант БГУ. Пробую решать Задачу 1.1 из сборника 2020
https://youtu.be/vGjpgVn9IL8

1С Специалист-консультант БГУ. Пробую решать Задачу 2.1
https://youtu.be/pjfNradeFyU

1С Специалист-консультант БГУ. Пробую решать Задачу 1.5 из сборника
https://youtu.be/i3B-6ccTQCs

СК БГУ. Заметки по Задаче 2.2 из сборника
https://youtu.be/yTG-d3nazb8

1С Специалист-консультант БГУ. Пробую решать Задачу 1.24
https://youtu.be/Ei6oEf_qLcg

СК БГУ. Заметки по Задаче 2.17 из сборника
https://youtu.be/I3yLwlfQadA

----------

